# High Cholesterol on cycle.



## DarksideSix (May 12, 2015)

What do you guys do to lower cholesterol while on cycle?  Specifically Tren?

I'm at the tale end of a Test/Tren cycle and I was upping my life insurance policy and they did bloodwork.  Obviously my cholesterol was way higher than it normally is.  Aside from fish oil Tabs what other stuff do you do to help combat this?


----------



## Paolos (May 12, 2015)

Red yeast rice will help a lot. Not sure what mine is dosed at but I take 2 caps each night before bed just like
cholesterol medicine. Its pretty cheap as well online is the best buy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 12, 2015)

Testosterone is a 19-carbon steroid hormone made from cholesterol, so it should not be a surprise to c your levels high.  In essence each shot u inject is pure cholesterol....


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 12, 2015)

I take red yeast rice...niacin...zocor and eat clean as fk. My cholesterol is very low but so is my hdl. Low hdl isnt necessarily a bad thing if you have low cholesterol/ldl/triglycerides as there isnt as much need for a high hdl to get rid of fat in the blood when there isnt much fat to begin with. 

Never take a health exam blood test while on a cycle


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 12, 2015)

Never do anything, especially for something like life insurance, on a blast. 

I take a gram of niacin a day. Going to start the red rice yeast also.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 12, 2015)

my diet is very clean, been on the Spongy plan for the last 3 months.  my over all is high as well as my triglycerides.  I have some red yeast rice at home I can take as well as some niacin.  What type of doses should I be taking?    I was also thinking about getting some CoQ10.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 12, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I take red yeast rice...niacin...zocor and eat clean as fk. My cholesterol is very low but so is my hdl. Low hdl isnt necessarily a bad thing if you have low cholesterol/ldl/triglycerides as there isnt as much need for a high hdl to get rid of fat in the blood when there isnt much fat to begin with.
> 
> Never take a health exam blood test while on a cycle


yeah but he's just on tren, not tren, deca, dbol, shark blood, var, tbol, halo, primo, test and a million other things. Hahah


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 13, 2015)

Had the same issue 2 yrs ago DS6.

You can tell the insurance company you have to go out of town for a family emergency and test later when things settle down hormone wise.  I tested like 2 months later and nothing came of it.  They reschedule all the time its no big deal.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 13, 2015)

For those of u who take niacin please read this study....

http://www.aimhigh-heart.com/overview.aspx

If u cant read or dont have the time what the study shows is an increased risk for stroke in healthy individuals who took niacin.....


----------



## mickems (May 13, 2015)

It remains unclear whether this trend in AIM-HIGH arose by chance, or was related to niacin administration or other issues, including the fact that some of the ischemic stroke events reported in the Niaspan arm occurred after patients had stopped taking the medication and that other medications may have influenced the ischemic stroke risk.


doesn't this imply that cause is unknown?


----------



## snake (May 13, 2015)

I've yet to go down the Tren road but since my TRT program, my total has dropped. My LDL has and always will be shit. I think if your talking about an elevated level for a month or two and then it drops back down, no big deal. Imagine those dudes who run 300 365 days of their life.

Are you doing any cardio work DSS?


----------



## DarksideSix (May 14, 2015)

snake said:


> I've yet to go down the Tren road but since my TRT program, my total has dropped. My LDL has and always will be shit. I think if your talking about an elevated level for a month or two and then it drops back down, no big deal. Imagine those dudes who run 300 365 days of their life.
> 
> Are you doing any cardio work DSS?



yes, I do cardio but I haven't been taking anything for cholesterol.  I'm sure it will come back down when I get off but I'd still like to take something to help with it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 14, 2015)

When u add Testosterone to the equation (which also carries a risk for stroke), why chance it.  Using both doubles your chances.....




mickems said:


> It remains unclear whether this trend in AIM-HIGH arose by chance, or was related to niacin administration or other issues, including the fact that some of the ischemic stroke events reported in the Niaspan arm occurred after patients had stopped taking the medication and that other medications may have influenced the ischemic stroke risk.
> 
> 
> doesn't this imply that cause is unknown?


----------

